# Sarah Connor - heute bei Menschen Bilder Emotionen 2019



## Mia.Alice.Connor (8 Dez. 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Sarah Connor wird heute Abend ab 20:15 bei Menschen Bilder Emotionen zu Gast sein im Talk und auch performen. Das wäre so toll, wenn jemand das aufnehmen würde! Ihre letzen Auftritte im TV wie zb beim Bambi waren so toll anzusehen, da wird bestimmt auch der Auftritt heute super!

LG
Mia


----------

